# [SOLVED] How to extend/increase range for Wireless Mouse/Keyboard?



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have two new wireless products from Logitech. A Performance MX Mouse, and a K750 Keyboard. I followed the instructions on installing them both, and they both run on two unifying receivers, one is connected to a USB port extender from Logitech. I have the computer on my desk, and very close to the devices. Still the mouse cursor jumps form time to time, (even when fully charged). It's not very smooth at all. 

Anything I can do to fix this? I don't have any other devices that might interfere with the mouse other than the keyboard.


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: How to extend/increase range for Wireless Mouse/Keyboard?*

Withdrawed.

For some reason both devices was only connected to one receiver. I used the Logitech Unifying Software and connected the two to individual receivers.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad you figured it out and thanks for posting back.


----------

